# phantom pain



## fatman (Feb 13, 2007)

i use to smoke a lot of weed when younger.........i liked.now am 57 yrs old with one leg n phantom pain just bangs me every day.i found out just the other day that mj knocks the crap outta phantom paion.hmmmmmmmm a new friend again.:guitar:


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 15, 2007)

LOL
clever ****.


----------

